# Listed Occupation/Professionals in Australia



## dolarinde (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi,
I am a Statistician, and I am into research and data analysis.
What chance do I stand getting a job in Australia? What are the listed set of professionals needed in Australia? Information on this will be highly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## GetTaxSolutions (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi,

I guess you intend to apply for some visa am I right. If you you can check the details on the site of the Immigration Department where you can check which visa you can apply for and the occupations lists as well + how to get skills assessment.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dolarinde (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for your response. It does.


----------

